# astro nutrition?



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

ive ordered some eph from them how long does it take for there supplements to arrive are they uk based?


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

about 3 days for me, there pretty sharp!


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

i think they are based in Canada.

I ordered some epa of them about 12 months ago. Took a few days only to come through


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

yip they are based in Canada, eph is legal over there.


----------



## ewokbowes (Apr 27, 2006)

Good company, i've never had any probs with them and fairly quick delivery aswell.


----------



## Toujours (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi, just registered to give everyone an heads up about astronutrition.com.

Right now I can't do much since I made the mistake of paying by bank transfer (their site showed an ssl error in google chrome and I was afraid to put my credit card data in), so I don't have the option of calling my credit card company and doing a charge back for undelivered goods. I will, however, file a complain with the british office of fair trade and the canadian consumer protection agency, if anyone knows what else I can do please inform me.

I have ordered from bodybuilding.com, bulknutrition.com, vitacost and a few other vendors all with no issues but this time I decided to order from astronutrition.com because their shipping costs are really low so I would save some money compared to the other vendors I have used in the past.

So here are the facts:

- In their site and in their amazon store front it explicitly states that delivery time to europe zone 2 is 7-10 days

- On october 24th I ordered and paid for a single 28€ product.

- Since I received no confirmation of shipping, payment or any further information I emailed them and received an email stating that payment had been received and I should be getting the product in 7-10 days.

- 10 days passed and I emailed them again, this time orders could take up to two weeks to deliver.

- Two weeks passed and I emailed them again, this time orders could take up to 5 weeks to deliver.

- Had to go back to the UK on november 24th, emailed them asking for my money back.

- That same day I was told that my bank account would be refunded in 2-3 business days.

The biggest mistake you can make with shady vendors is being patient and believing what they write... that and always use a credit card because I'm pretty sure had I used a credit card I would have gotten my order or a refund, they can mess with a single consumer but they can't mess with visa or mastercard.

copy and paste of the emails:

"Subject : Re: AstroNutrition: New Order # 300005523

Date : Mon, 24 Oct 2011 22:40:43 +0200

Add Label

Hi and thanks for your email. We will indicate a value of under $10 CAD on your package.

It normally take 2-3 business days for a bank transfer to clear. Our shipping department will send you a delivery confirmation as soon as your payment is received and your order has been shipped.

kind regards,

Melissa Sevigny "

"Subject : Re: AstroNutrition: New Order # 300005523

Date : Wed, 16 Nov 2011 03:25:55 +0100

Add Label

Thanks for your email. Delivery time is typically one to two weeks,

meaning you should have received it by now. Because it was sent by

regular mail, there is no way of tracking the order. Just to confirm,

your order was shipped to: "

"Subject : Re: AstroNutrition: New Order # 300005523

Date : Tue, 22 Nov 2011 20:02:19 +0100

Add Label

Hi and thanks for your email. We will issue you a full refund.

Please send me your

Account number

IBAN

and

BIC

Kind regards,

Melissa Sevigny

[email protected]

AstroNutrition.com <http://astronutrition.com/blog>

AstroNutrition.com/Blog <http://astronutrition.com/blog>

tel: +1-604-899-1115

fax: +1-604-909-1814

Canada: 1-877-892-1115

UK: 0808 101 1689

Twitter: AstroNutrition <http://twitter.com/astronutrition>"

"Subject : Re: AstroNutrition: New Order # 300005523

Date : Wed, 23 Nov 2011 20:07:53 +0100

Add Label

Thanks for your email. A refund has been issued by bank transfer.

Please allow for 2-3 business days for this refund to be reflected on

your statement.

Kind regards,

Melissa Sevigny

[email protected] "

"Subject : Re: AstroNutrition: New Order # 300005523

Date : Wed, 30 Nov 2011 19:27:16 +0100

Add Label

Thanks for your email. Please let us know if you do not see this refund

reflected on your statement by the end of the week. Our records

indicate the refund was issued successfully. Our apologies for any

inconvenience.

Kind regards,

Melissa Sevigny

[email protected] "


----------

